# -

## Svetishe

8.806
: 50  -   ,    . 
:      2 -,        .
    ,      ,  - ,  , , , .
   -   "   ".  ,     ,     , ,           "",     ,   ?  -  ?
     ?

----------

*Svetishe*,    .....  ,    .
:
 .    ,    -    .
      -.
          .
 "  "      , 
         . 
 ,    .

----------


## Attex

,    -, ,      ,   .   ,  ,      -,     .  ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

> -,     .


 1  ,        .  
    -,  ,    - 1.04,          ,  ,    .

----------

